# Who in SoCal is riding the Rosarita to Ensanada???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I rode it once back in 1987- man that was a long time ago!! Anyhow, I have the urge to ride it again (if it isn't already filled) but was wondering how do you get back to your car in Rosarita?? Back in '87 one of my riding bud's girlfriend was the designated driver. If you don't have such a volunteer, how do you make it work?? Thanks and Ride ON!!


----------



## spedrcr (Aug 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> I rode it once back in 1987- man that was a long time ago!! Anyhow, I have the urge to ride it again (if it isn't already filled) but was wondering how do you get back to your car in Rosarita?? Back in '87 one of my riding bud's girlfriend was the designated driver. If you don't have such a volunteer, how do you make it work?? Thanks and Ride ON!!



Found this on the ride site:
Event Shuttle Ride
Forgot to buy your shuttle ticket? Event shuttles take you from the Finish Line Fiesta Area to the Start Line in Rosarito Beach both before OR after the event. Before the event, they operate from 7 am to 8:30 am. After the event, they operate from 2 pm to 7 pm. Firenzi is the official provider of our shuttle rides. We are not responsible for loss or damage if you use any other shuttle service.
Your Price: $18.00

Have fun!


----------

